# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  عـجـبـا عـلـي وردة وسـط بـسـتـان

## محمد السيد

*عـجـبـا عـلـي وردة وسـط بـسـتـان
 .
 تـتـبـاهـي بـجـمـالـهـا وتـوحـد الـرحـمـن
 .
 مـر عـلـيـهـا بـلـبـل قـال لـهـا أنـا عـطـشـان
 ... ... ...
 فـأسـقـتـه مـن رحـيـقـهـا وأعـطـتـه الأمـان
 .
 ولـمـا إرتـوي قـطـفـهـا ورمـاهـا وقـام بـالـطـيـران
 .
 فـرآه صـيـاد الـقـدر وضـبـط عـلـيـه الـنـشـان
 .
 فـوقـع الـبـلـبـل بـجـوار الـوردة فـي الـبـسـتـان
 .
 وهـكـذا هـو حـال الـدنـيـا كـمــــــا تـديــــــن تـــــــــدان*

----------


## mohamed73

_بجد ابداع رااائع_  _  /_ _  /_ _ من قلم أروع أكيد_  _  /_ _  /_ _ تحياااتي_

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك روعة يسلم يديك

----------

